# Heavyweight boxing is back! Wlad Klitschko vs Anthony Joshua RBR



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lego!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 1: Joshua

Wlad looks tentative and gunshy. Joshua lands a few grazing rights up top and body jabs.

Joshua makes Wlad look tiny. These are some massive human beings.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 2: Joshua

Joshua out jabbing Klitschko. Nothing big landed so far.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 3: Joshua

Joshua opening up more. Wlad looks old and afraid to throw.


3-0 Joshua


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Klitschko down!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Klitschko cut!


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2012)

I predict a wlad win


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2012)

What a roubd


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Joshua gassing HARD.

6 rounds left.

Attrition setting in


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad showing the heart of a champion. Joshua punched himself out and spit out his mouth piece to by time on some Hopkins shit


Down goes Joshua!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

1. Joshua 10-9
2. Joshua 10-9
3. Joshua 10-9
4. Wlad 10-9
5. Joshua 10-8
6. Wlad 10-8


57-55 Joshua


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Shit, missed the first 7 rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Joshua needs to stay close


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Joshua is talking. Wlad is punching. Joshua looks spent, lands a nice 1-2 at the end of the round, otherwise all Wlad

Round 7: Wlad


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Wlad has heart.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Steve Farhood has the fight 66-66. Scored round 5 10-9 instead of 10-8 for Joshua. Do not agree


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight, this..


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2012)

Wlad is liading up the right hand


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Close round. Wlad landed more jabs, otherwise nothing really separating them. Wlad showing the difference between a boxer and an athlete. Joshua still looks winded
Round 8: 10-9 Wlad


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Hayden's vagina has been ruined.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Another tough round to score. I felt the showtime crew calling some right hands for Joshua that clearly missed, but he did and some nice punches inside, Wlad landed some stiff jabs too.

Round 9: Even


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Joshua still trying and might be able to outwork Wlad.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Joshua comes out with some big right hands, lands a couple jabs to the body and upstairs. Joshua narrowly misses with a sweeping left hook. Wlad dancing but not landing anything clean. Klitschko lands a cross to punctuate the round.

Round 10: Joshua


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad staggered again! Wlad looks shaky. Tide changing again


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

HUGE FUCKING UPPERCUT DOWN GOES KLITSCHKO DOWN GOES KLITSCHKO!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad reeling, this may be the end of an ATG. Joshua coming for the kill. Wlad showing major heart thats it its over its over !


Joshua wins !


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That felt like a movie


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats to Anthony Joshua.


----------



## Ramon Rojo (May 16, 2013)

Time to hang up the gloves, Wlad.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Shit stoppage. What the fuck.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One of the hardest uppercut I've ever seen


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Great fight!

Much respect for both guys, congratulations to AJ.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Brilliant finish by Joshua. Great heart by Wlad.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

homebrand said:


> Shit stoppage. What the fuck.


gtfo


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Ref could have let fight go on there. Klit was avoiding those punches and Joshua was gassed.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol this might reach Fury level of after fight absurdity. If Joshua starts serenading Wlad im done.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have no idea why but AJ irritates the shit out of me. 

Sick fight tho.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Great fight though. Congrats to Joshua. Just don't give him the mic after his fights, thanks. Fuck me, he's got me from excited to bored shitless in 30 seconds.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad classy as always, he deserves to sit atop the history books as one of the heavyweight greats regardless how you feel about his opposition.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> One of the hardest uppercut I've ever seen


Wlad showed quite the warrior spirit today.

Shame he can't turn back time.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

dyna said:


> Wlad showed quite the warrior spirit today.
> 
> Shame he can't turn back time.


I'm not sure age had all that much to do with it. Wlad looked about as good as he always has. He just got beat tonight, but could easily have won too.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858439405220057089


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Judging by this fight fury boxes circles around aj


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Wlad's answer about the rematch: sounded a lot like he's considering retirement there.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Wladimir retires. He'll only get older, and Joshua will only get better.

Great night for boxing!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Judging by this fight fury boxes circles around aj


I have to agree. Fury had a much easier time against a younger version.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Judging by this fight fury boxes circles around aj


The Fury that beat Klitschko, possibly.

I don't like Klitschko but he showed a lot of heart and determination in that fight, I was almost cheering for him to make the distance.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

thought i was about to see another Fury vs Wlad fiasco, Joshua terrible gassed after the 5th, and Wlad just couldnt finish him over, great fight regardless, King Kong next please


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I have to agree. Fury had a much easier time against a younger version.


WLad was younger, but i'd say tonight's Wlad was a better version: more hungry, explosive. he rolled the clock back.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

homebrand said:


> WLad was younger, but i'd say tonight's Wlad was a better version: more hungry, explosive. he rolled the clock back.


Not too sure about that because Klitschko was coming off that amazing performance against Pulev right before Fury. Klitschko was coming off a long lay off against AJ. Now, I'm not trying to bust down AJ's victory because he proved tonight that he's the #1 heavyweight in the world. I just think Fury's performance more than shows why Fury is a such a great fighter.

Oops, my bad, I got the timeline wrong. He was coming off that lackluster performance against Jennings.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't wait till Joshua pushes Wilders shit in.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Can't wait till Joshua pushes Wilders shit in.


Uh, god, someone needs to end this fraud's title reign. Fucking beat Stiverne ages ago and hasn't done shit since then except make Duhaupus and John Molina look good.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Usyk, Wilder, Fury all beat Joshua. Joshua isn't as good as I thought he was.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fucking fight. Congrats to Joshua. Can't wait to see more match-ups happen in the near future.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Usyk, Wilder, Fury all beat Joshua. Joshua isn't as good as I thought he was.


Uysk aint't doing shit, very skilled fighter but has looked pretty pillow fisted so far as a pro.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

I warned work that I may be late for work, not that I predicted a late Finish or it going the distance. A great fight Wlad was not the fighter that fought Fury, no gun shyness tonight. AJ showed grit and durability with a powerful finish. Fuck any twat on here talking about him being gassed, if that was the case how come Wlad never finished him and please explain how AJ got the KO... You can't. We all know what Gassed means EMPTY well Empty does not finish a fight in the 11th. Trained hard in the gym and reaped the benefit. Well done AJ
Next up Wilders belt, in that fight you will see just how shit wilder is.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> I warned work that I may be late for work, not that I predicted a late Finish or it going the distance. A great fight Wlad was not the fighter that fought Fury, no gun shyness tonight. AJ showed grit and durability with a powerful finish. Fuck any twat on here talking about him being gassed, if that was the case how come Wlad never finished him and please explain how AJ got the KO... You can't. We all know what Gassed means EMPTY well Empty does not finish a fight in the 11th. Trained hard in the gym and reaped the benefit. Well done AJ
> Next up Wilders belt, in that fight you will see just how shit wilder is.


He was gassed. He caught a second wind. You ever play a sport before ugly?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Wlad showed quite the warrior spirit today.
> 
> Shame he can't turn back time.


Yeah I forgot how big his heart was. He is usually dominant enough where he doesn't have to show it


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He was gassed. He caught a second wind. You ever play a sport before ugly?


Stfu on 2 counts...1 you don't know the meaning of Floored..l
2. You have no right to call anyone ugly, when we have all seen your grotesque face plastered here....
Oh it took 5 rounds to catch a second wind Pmsl... Fighters train in the gym and mentally prepare you dip shit.
And yes I have played many sports and a damn sight longer than you have.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

What an incredible fight. 

But if I was a Joshua fan, I'd be very concerned watching that. There's only so many times your power can save you. Granted, it's almost friggin' super human power. But at some point you need at least a plan B or C. Joshua seems like he can only win one way - walking through you. If that doesn't happen, then he's in trouble. A younger Klitschko with more durability, would have ruined him.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> What an incredible fight.
> 
> But if I was a Joshua fan, I'd be very concerned watching that. There's only so many times your power can save you. Granted, it's almost friggin' super human power. But at some point you need at least a plan B or C. Joshua seems like he can only win one way - walking through you. If that doesn't happen, then he's in trouble. A younger Klitschko with more durability, would have ruined him.


I can agree with that, but lest we not forget it's only 19 fights in to a career. And luckily AJ does not have any young Wlad talented opposition right now. Wilder sloppy as fuck and untested, Parker unproven yet and I just don't see Fury getting back. At the momment HW boxing is pretty bleak.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Never gave wlad the credit he deserves but gotta give it to him. He is one of the greatest heavyweights of all time. 

And as bball said we're used to seeing him dominate so easily that we forgot (or never knew) he had that dog in him, that he had the grit and heart. Today at the age of 41 he showed why he's one of the best. Nearly knocked out the future of the heavyweight division.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I have to agree. Fury had a much easier time against a younger version.


The younger version did NOTHING. He froze and was lost when faced with a bigger man who feinted a lot. It is amazing how much that fight has changed over time in terms of how people view it. It was one of the dullest world title fights I've ever seen. Wlad stood there waiting for Fury to lead off, Fury feinted and threw sporadic jabs. It was an awful fight in which Wlad didn't even throw caution to the wind and try.

Fury won more comfortably but he also never had to face a Wlad that actually threw punches.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> I can agree with that, but lest we not forget it's only 19 fights in to a career. And luckily AJ does not have any young Wlad talented opposition right now. Wilder sloppy as fuck and untested, Parker unproven yet and I just don't see Fury getting back. At the momment HW boxing is pretty bleak.


Yep, spot on. The only people that can expose his frailties, are those with major ones themselves.

In a Wilder fight, I reckon AJ will check his chin before Wilder gets a chance to check his. Fundamentally, Wilder is atrocious.

In a Parker fight, I think Parker is too static and presents the style that AJ's power shines brightest against.

As for Fury, like you say, I think he's too far gone to bother coming back as a serious threat. Otherwise he would have boxed rings round him.

So yeah, if he can get past his nearest threats -- Parker and Wilder -- the division is weak enough for him to reign for a long time .


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> A younger Klitschko with more durability, would have ruined him.


Like the one who gassed and got stopped by Ross Purrity? Or the one who gassed and got stopped by Brewster? Or the one who was hanging on for dear life after going down multiple times against Peter?

Wlad has always been vulnerable, always had problems with high intensity bouts and his prime is now defined as the time he went without losing, but none of those fights were action packed bar the Pulev one.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Strike said:


> The younger version did NOTHING. He froze and was lost when faced with a bigger man who feinted a lot. It is amazing how much that fight has changed over time in terms of how people view it. It was one of the dullest world title fights I've ever seen. Wlad stood there waiting for Fury to lead off, Fury feinted and threw sporadic jabs. It was an awful fight in which Wlad didn't even throw caution to the wind and try.
> 
> Fury won more comfortably but he also never had to face a Wlad that actually threw punches.


I think it has more to do with fury than wlad.

Wlad could've come out like he did today and fury still would've done what he did.

Wlad was frustrated and didn't know how to deal with the awkwardness.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

OneTime said:


> I think it has more to do with fury than wlad.
> 
> Wlad could've come out like he did today and fury still would've done what he did.
> 
> Wlad was frustrated and didn't know how to deal with the awkwardness.


Maybe, but seeing as though Wlad never even tried we don't know. I think Fury showed that he still could have outboxed Wlad, but Wlad did not even push it and throw the punches to make Fury slip them. He just stood there.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Strike said:


> Maybe, but seeing as though Wlad never even tried we don't know. I think Fury showed that he still could have outboxed Wlad, but Wlad did not even push it and throw the punches to make Fury slip them. He just stood there.


I suppose so but even in the later rounds when wlad was pushing the action throwing combos and even elbows and headbutts fury danced around him


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Btw this is a shout out to all you little bitch asses who keep claiming real boxing is when a guy hits and runs and stinks out the arena, we have you bitch asses coming in here pretending to have enjoyed those fights and saying "if you didn't like it you're not a boxing fan" 

Well Fuck you all. This was real boxing. This was what the sweet science is about.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> Like the one who gassed and got stopped by Ross Purrity? Or the one who gassed and got stopped by Brewster? Or the one who was hanging on for dear life after going down multiple times against Peter?
> 
> Wlad has always been vulnerable, always had problems with high intensity bouts and his prime is now defined as the time he went without losing, but none of those fights were action packed bar the Pulev one.


Those fights helped transform him into the Wladimir that dominated the game for 10 years. That's the younger Wlad I'm referring to. And which by "durability" I don't just mean his ability to take shots. But his ability to remain sharp /alert enough to rarely get hurt or in trouble, and to have a larger gas tank (which, inevitably, shrinks as you get older) to help in tricky situations.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

OneTime said:


> I suppose so but even in the later rounds when wlad was pushing the action throwing combos and even elbows and headbutts fury danced around him


Wlad "throwing combos" saw him throwing about 15 punches in a round. It was a dire fight with very little thrown. In the first 3 rounds, Fury landed 17 punches to Wlad's 11. And bear in mind that compubox counts those stupid slaps to the side and back when two fighters are in a clinch and just hitting each other's sides.

I agree with you overall, Wlad would probably have still struggled, but Fury's performance has become this mythical masterclass. He barely landed a punch of note, and Wlad just stood there for a long time. In the entire bout, Fury landed 86 punches. That includes all the little slaps in the clinch, the little rabbit punches that lost him a point....

Clean shots...maybe 5 per round.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Strike said:


> The younger version did NOTHING. He froze and was lost when faced with a bigger man who feinted a lot. It is amazing how much that fight has changed over time in terms of how people view it. It was one of the dullest world title fights I've ever seen. Wlad stood there waiting for Fury to lead off, Fury feinted and threw sporadic jabs. It was an awful fight in which Wlad didn't even throw caution to the wind and try.
> 
> Fury won more comfortably but he also never had to face a Wlad that actually threw punches.


Fury made him not throw punches. It was still a better, fresher wlad. Just cause Wlad was able to throw punches against Joshua doesn't make it a better wlad.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Those fights helped transform him into the Wladimir that dominated the game for 10 years. That's the younger Wlad I'm referring to. And which by "durability" I don't just mean his ability to take shots. But his ability to remain sharp /alert enough to rarely get hurt or in trouble, and to have a larger gas tank (which, inevitably, shrinks as you get older) to help in tricky situations.


For 10 years he fought almost nobody of note. Who are the greatest wins? Byrd, Haye, Pulev and Povetkin. When did he need a gas tank in any of these? Much smaller men in the main, two dire fights included.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Fury made him not throw punches. It was still a better, fresher wlad. Just cause Wlad was able to throw punches against Joshua doesn't make it a better wlad.


I disagree. The main thing that I took from the Fury fight is that it's another blemish on Wlad's standing. He has lost in every possible way as a heavy. Nothing about that bout says it was a better version. It might have been, but mentally he did not have the confidence to even try. If he had gone for it, but Fury made him miss and punished him on the counter...fine. But from the first round he just stood there waiting for Fury to over commit himself.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Joshua and Fury are completely different beasts, Joshua was never going to befuddle Klitschko, Fury was never going to bang him out. This really proves nothing as to how they'd match up at all. Tyson, just get in shape and let's see what will happen!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> For 10 years he fought almost nobody of note. Who are the greatest wins? Byrd, Haye, Pulev and Povetkin. When did he need a gas tank in any of these? Much smaller men in the main, two dire fights included.


Regardless. The last two fights alone -- albeit due to styles -- were strong indicators of Wlad in slow decline. I mention sharpness and alertness too. Two things which he showed to be better a few years back. The Haye fight being one, in which he was dealing with someone much quicker (feet and hands) and awkward than AJ (despite AJ obviously presenting more threats in other departments).

The ease in which Wlad was outboxing and schooling AJ at times, suggests to me the younger version (who, again, would have been sharper, quicker and more alert) would have had enough in him to avoid (or deal better with) the only two moments (round 5 and round 11) which AJ launched hell against him. Because it's worth mentioning that I do believe it was his complacency (lack of concentration) which cost him the fight. That round 11, in which AJ immediately came out and surprised him with the solid right, was the most pivotal moment of the fight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I have to agree. Fury had a much easier time against a younger version.


Styles make...

Fury went through less hell than AJ did 
against Wlad but Fury dealt with less pressure than AJ would deliver.

Wlad isn't the barometer for predicting Joshua vs Fury.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Regardless. The last two fights alone -- albeit due to styles -- were strong indicators of Wlad in slow decline. I mention sharpness and alertness too. Two things which he showed to be better a few years back. The Haye fight being one, in which he was dealing with someone much quicker (feet and hands) and awkward than AJ (despite AJ obviously presenting more threats in other departments).
> 
> The ease in which Wlad was outboxing and schooling AJ at times, suggests to me the younger version (who, again, would have been sharper, quicker and more alert) would have had enough in him to avoid (or deal better with) the only two moments (round 5 and round 11) which AJ launched hell against him. Because it's worth mentioning that I do believe it was his complacency (lack of concentration) which cost him the fight. That round 11, in which AJ immediately came out and surprised him with the solid right, was the most pivotal moment of the fight.


No issues with this mate, and agreed. Wlad is a better boxer than Joshua and yes I think an earlier version would probably have won, I just think the earlier version is not as great as often made out. Also...Joshua was in his 19th fight, there is definitely room for improvement, although I don't think he will develop a great deal. It's a shame he took up boxing so late, with his natural attributes it would be interesting to see how he would have been if he had started the sport at like 12 or 13.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Strike said:


> The younger version did NOTHING. He froze and was lost when faced with a bigger man who feinted a lot. It is amazing how much that fight has changed over time in terms of how people view it. It was one of the dullest world title fights I've ever seen. Wlad stood there waiting for Fury to lead off, Fury feinted and threw sporadic jabs. It was an awful fight in which Wlad didn't even throw caution to the wind and try.
> 
> Fury won more comfortably but he also never had to face a Wlad that actually threw punches.


I can't abide this argument that because Fury threw feints, that meant it is completely acceptable that Wlad did nothing. I accept that it may have been difficult for Wlad but you have to throw caution to the wind, try new things, gamble a bit. Wlad was in a position today where he could have been nullified or fought back and despite there being a much higher risk tonight, Wlad fought back, whereas against Fury, he did nothing. I genuinely think that the reason Wlad did so little against Fury is because of the hometown cooking which has gone on in Germany so often, I think Wlad probably thought he'd get the nod despite doing very little, just because Fury was barely doing anything either.

Wlad tonight was an entirely different beast to the timid boxer who fought Fury. He could have backed down against a more dangerous opponent but he didn't, he fought back and showed immense bravery that simply wasn't there against Fury. It's not merely a case of being nullified by Fury's feints, Wlad's mentality was entirely different. The Wlad of tonight beats that Fury, probably by stoppage in under 10, so the comparison is apples and oranges.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> I can't abide this argument that because Fury threw feints, that meant it is completely acceptable that Wlad did nothing. I accept that it may have been difficult for Wlad but you have to throw caution to the wind, try new things, gamble a bit. Wlad was in a position today where he could have been nullified or fought back and despite there being a much higher risk tonight, Wlad fought back, whereas against Fury, he did nothing. I genuinely think that the reason Wlad did so little against Fury is because of the hometown cooking which has gone on in Germany so often, I think Wlad probably thought he'd get the nod despite doing very little, just because Fury was barely doing anything either.
> 
> Wlad tonight was an entirely different beast to the timid boxer who fought Fury. He could have backed down against a more dangerous opponent but he didn't, he fought back and showed immense bravery that simply wasn't there against Fury. It's not merely a case of being nullified by Fury's feints, Wlad's mentality was entirely different. The Wlad of tonight beats that Fury, probably by stoppage in under 10, so the comparison is apples and oranges.


Good post, I'm not sure that he beats Fury, as I think that Wlad throwing more might well still have been slipped by Fury, but we never got to see it as Wlad simply didn't do what he should have done and (as you rightly put it) thrown caution to the wind.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

why was the crowd booing Eddie Hearn? anything in particular?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> What an incredible fight.
> 
> But if I was a Joshua fan, I'd be very concerned watching that. There's only so many times your power can save you. Granted, it's almost friggin' super human power. But at some point you need at least a plan B or C. Joshua seems like he can only win one way - walking through you. If that doesn't happen, then he's in trouble. A younger Klitschko with more durability, would have ruined him.


Fair enough. But it may well be that he can rely on what he's shown so far. Klitschko is a far cannier fighter than Wilder or Parker, and Fury might not come back, thus far out of the current beltholders he's the most proven


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Fair enough. But it may well be that he can rely on what he's shown so far. Klitschko is a far cannier fighter than Wilder or Parker, and Fury might not come back, thus far out of the current beltholders he's the most proven


I agree.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

homebrand said:


> why was the crowd booing Eddie Hearn? anything in particular?


Not really, just for being a promoter. After all, they're in it to line their pockets, any time they deliver what the fans want is purely coincidental


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> No issues with this mate, and agreed. Wlad is a better boxer than Joshua and yes I think an earlier version would probably have won, I just think the earlier version is not as great as often made out. Also...Joshua was in his 19th fight, there is definitely room for improvement, although I don't think he will develop a great deal. It's a shame he took up boxing so late, with his natural attributes it would be interesting to see how he would have been if he had started the sport at like 12 or 13.


Yeah, I agree. By no means did I mean an earlier version of Wlad was a monster or anything (though I can see why my comment alluded to that). I just think he would have been more clinical and made it a little more convincing, albeit boring in the first half. I reckon he could have drowned AJ later on. Or if not that, made him a eat a lot of hooks and rights in the championship rounds.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Strike said:


> Good post, I'm not sure that he beats Fury, as I think that Wlad throwing more might well still have been slipped by Fury, but we never got to see it as Wlad simply didn't do what he should have done and (as you rightly put it) thrown caution to the wind.


Oh, come on. AJ whips Fury. It's hard to look great against a guy like WK. Fury is garbage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

AJ needs to lose some weight.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy to see the end of Wlad. He always annoyed the fuck out of me but that mattress he tried forcing Fury to fight on was disgraceful. 

If Fury gets himself in shape he schools AJ.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> The younger version did NOTHING. He froze and was lost when faced with a bigger man who feinted a lot. It is amazing how much that fight has changed over time in terms of how people view it. It was one of the dullest world title fights I've ever seen. Wlad stood there waiting for Fury to lead off, Fury feinted and threw sporadic jabs. It was an awful fight in which Wlad didn't even throw caution to the wind and try.
> 
> Fury won more comfortably but he also never had to face a Wlad that actually threw punches.


You kind of answered your own thing. It was more Fury than Wladimir. I still think that was a better version than the one AJ fought, though.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Strike said:


> Good post, I'm not sure that he beats Fury, as I think that Wlad throwing more might well still have been slipped by Fury, but we never got to see it as Wlad simply didn't do what he should have done and (as you rightly put it) thrown caution to the wind.


Keep in mind this is the same guy who got put on his ass by a cruiserweight. He'll probably try to do to Joshua what he did to Vladimir but I don't think it'll work. Aside from gassing, Joshua has no fear of getting hit to land his.

Insofar as I could tell watching this fight we just saw the #1 beat the #2. I like AJ against Wilder, Fury and Ortiz at this point.


----------



## WiDDoW_MaKeR (Jun 20, 2013)

Wlad was on an obvious decline for years. Every fight he threw less, struggled a bit more, punches lacked the explosiveness that he had in his prime, took flush shots that he didn't use to get hit with. It's not surprising considering his age. He was one of the most dominate Champs in history. Great HOF fighter, and he went out battling like a warrior at age 41.The torch has been passed. 

Congrats to AJ for showing some serious heart, and character to fight through a knockdown, and coming back to finish the fight the way that he did. Wlad May not be what he was, but he's still one hell of a boxer, and had a HUGE experience advantage in this fight.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

homebrand said:


> why was the crowd booing Eddie Hearn? anything in particular?


They were saying Boo-urns.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Keep in mind this is the same guy who got put on his ass by a cruiserweight. He'll probably try to do to Joshua what he did to Vladimir but I don't think it'll work. Aside from gassing, Joshua has no fear of getting hit to land his.
> 
> Insofar as I could tell watching this fight we just saw the #1 beat the #2. I like AJ against Wilder, Fury and Ortiz at this point.


I pick Joshua over all of the others bar Fury. With Fury it is a real pick em. Fury can definitely frustrate Joshua and outbox him, but like you said Joshua does not need to worry about what's coming back to the same extent as he did with Wlad. Also...Joshua can absolutely KO Fury. Sadly, we will never see it, as Fury is done.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

WiDDoW_MaKeR said:


> took flush shots that he didn't use to get hit with.


Disagree on this. He got hit plenty in the past. It just wasn't by someone who matched him in size, length and power.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Judging by this fight fury boxes circles around aj


Fury's win was a fluke and he's completely let himself go. He is done at the elite level.

And why wouldn't you expect Joshua to learn from this fight and come back even better?


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Time for Wlad to hang them up imo. It's been a pleasure watching his long title reign. Heavyweight division is finally getting exciting, can you believe it?


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Strike said:


> The younger version did NOTHING. He froze and was lost when faced with a bigger man who feinted a lot. It is amazing how much that fight has changed over time in terms of how people view it. It was one of the dullest world title fights I've ever seen. Wlad stood there waiting for Fury to lead off, Fury feinted and threw sporadic jabs. It was an awful fight in which Wlad didn't even throw caution to the wind and try.
> 
> Fury won more comfortably but he also never had to face a Wlad that actually threw punches.


This. Fury had one good night against a clueless Wlad and now he's the the second coming of Muhammad Ali.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

It's almost laughable me commenting on my thoughts on future fights as I am terrible at predicting the outcome, but I'll say this. While Fury showed his ability in the Klitschko fight I think he is getting somewhat overrated, I think that fight flattered him, Wlad threw nothing for whatever reason and Fury didn't have to work all that hard for the win, he stuck to plan A and basically used his size advantage and movement to win a glorified sparring session. Not that he doesn't deserve full credit because he does, but he didn't go in and dominate an all time great, it was a terrible fight with a handful of punches landed and thrown.

No way a 27 year old prime AJ won't instigate far more exchanges if they fight, and people seem to forget that Fury doesn't have a decent chin. I'd pick AJ to stop him in brutal fashion, Fury has gained this untouchable status in a lot of people's minds based on one fight, one stinker of a fight.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Fury made him not throw punches. It was still a better, fresher wlad. Just cause Wlad was able to throw punches against Joshua doesn't make it a better wlad.


Nah , I'm a massive fury fan but this wlad was 100% better than r


ChampionsForever said:


> It's almost laughable me commenting on my thoughts on future fights as I am terrible at predicting the outcome, but I'll say this. While Fury showed his ability in the Klitschko fight I think he is getting somewhat overrated, I think that fight flattered him, Wlad threw nothing for whatever reason and Fury didn't have to work all that hard for the win, he stuck to plan A and basically used his size advantage and movement to win a glorified sparring session. Not that he doesn't deserve full credit because he does, but he didn't go in and dominate an all time great, it was a terrible fight with a handful of punches landed and thrown.
> 
> No way a 27 year old prime AJ won't instigate far more exchanges if they fight, and people seem to forget that Fury doesn't have a decent chin. I'd pick AJ to stop him in brutal fashion, Fury has gained this untouchable status in a lot of people's minds based on one fight, one stinker of a fight.


Nah Furys got skills , he was underrated before the Wlad fight . I'd strongly fancy Joshua to beat him now though, even if Tyson manages to sort his head out .


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Nah , I'm a massive fury fan but this wlad was 100% better than r
> 
> Nah Furys got skills , he was underrated before the Wlad fight . I'd strongly fancy Joshua to beat him now though, even if Tyson manages to sort his head out .


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Fury made him not throw punches. It was still a better, fresher wlad. Just cause Wlad was able to throw punches against Joshua doesn't make it a better wlad.


Mostly because Joshua's feet aren't half as good as Fury's.

So Wlad looks better because Joshua was relatively static, not as static as Pulev but Wlad was able to find the range quite often.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> I warned work that I may  be late for work, not that I predicted a late Finish or it going the distance. A great fight Wlad was not the fighter that fought Fury, no gun shyness tonight. AJ showed grit and durability with a powerful finish. Fuck any twat on here talking about him being gassed, if that was the case how come Wlad never finished him and please explain how AJ got the KO... You can't. We all know what Gassed means EMPTY well Empty does not finish a fight in the 11th. Trained hard in the gym and reaped the benefit. Well done AJ
> Next up Wilders belt, in that fight you will see just how shit wilder is.


The gun shyness Wlad displayed against Fury was a lot to do with Fury being a stylistic nightmare for him. Fury is a brilliant boxer and shamefully underrated. He has the tools to school AJ if he can come back and get himself in great shape mentally and physically.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> The gun shyness Wlad displayed against Fury was a lot to do with Fury being a stylistic nightmare for him. Fury is a brilliant boxer and shamefully underrated. He has the tools to school AJ if he can come back and get himself in great shape mentally and physically.


Fury's footwork negated Wlad's offensive completely.

It's also why Wlad wanted the swamp canvas, he didn't want feet into the equation.
And it's not that Wlad has bad footwork, Fury is just tremendous at moving.
Though if you watch earlier fights of Wlad against movement, he always looked a little less spectacular.*

Fury's size + reach + footwork combined just put the nail in Wlad's coffin.

*I think it was the Brock fight, but Brock is underrated.

Also unable to pull the trigger against Jennings until the 12th.

Joshua was more static than Jennings and Fury so Wlad could land more significant punches.

Luckily Joshua can take a good punch and recovers very well (Not as well as Marquez though)
Not a blood and guts warrior like a hurt Holyfield/Holmes, but he's a warrior.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

WiDDoW_MaKeR said:


> Wlad was on an obvious decline for years. Every fight he threw less, struggled a bit more, punches lacked the explosiveness that he had in his prime, took flush shots that he didn't use to get hit with. It's not surprising considering his age. He was one of the most dominate Champs in history. Great HOF fighter, and he went out battling like a warrior at age 41.The torch has been passed.
> 
> Congrats to AJ for showing some serious heart, and character to fight through a knockdown, and coming back to finish the fight the way that he did. Wlad May not be what he was, but he's still one hell of a boxer, and had a HUGE experience advantage in this fight.


To me it seemed since steward passed away wlad lost focus more and more each fight


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

dyna said:


> Fury's footwork negated Wlad's offensive completely.
> 
> It's also why Wlad wanted the swamp canvas, he didn't want feet into the equation.
> And it's not that Wlad has bad footwork, Fury is just tremendous at moving.
> ...


Great post. Fury is good on the inside as well. He can spoil and bully there, and he shortens up his punches brilliantly for a guy with such a big reach. He managed to uppercut himself in the face with an 85" reach ffs :lol:


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> The gun shyness Wlad displayed against Fury was a lot to do with Fury being a stylistic nightmare for him. Fury is a brilliant boxer and shamefully underrated. He has the tools to school AJ if he can come back and get himself in great shape mentally and physically.


If he can, it will be a classic fight, don't rule out AJ the more experience he gets the better he will become. We need fury back as the divisIon is filled with protected fighters and fighters with no real resume.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> AJ needs to lose some weight.


Why BBall?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> If he can, it will be a classic fight, don't rule out AJ the more experience he gets the better he will become. We need fury back as the divisIon is filled with protected fighters and fighters with no real resume.


Totally agree :good


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Great post. Fury is good on the inside as well. He can spoil and bully there, and he shortens up his punches brilliantly for a guy with such a big reach. He managed to uppercut himself in the face with an 85" reach ffs :lol:


Not just that he uppercutted himself, I've seen Meldrick Taylor and Wlad do that too.

It's the fact that his head snapped back with quite a lot of force. :lol:


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

dyna said:


> Not just that he uppercutted himself, I've seen Meldrick Taylor and Wlad do that too.
> 
> It's the fact that his head snapped back with quite a lot of force. :lol:


It definitely had an effect :lol:


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I think people are getting carried away comparing this to the Fury fight and using that to think about a Fury v AJ fight.

Yeah Fury barely got touched in his fight with Wlad, but he barely landed as well. If he fights AJ, he's not going to freeze him up and have him gunshy, his movement is good, but it's not going to stop AJ putting it on him. He didn't have to deal with that from Wlad, and his style played a big part in that, but dealing with Joshua's offense is a different ball game. and Tyson will get roped into a firefight if the other guy is engaging like that.

Wlad was better last night too, I really don't know how anyone can deny that. Just the fact he come in with a clear gameplan is enough. They clearly didn't take Fury seriously enough, had no Plan B and got caught off guard. Fury's always going to be a nightmare for him but absolutely a more well prepared Wlad could take that fight.

In this fight he said he was obsessed and he looked it, great gameplan, physically very good and a much braver performance. He knew he'd have to deal with adversity and being hurt in this fight so he was prepared for it. The threat wasn't as obvious with Fury and he paid for overlooking him.

A lot of people laughed at the idea of Daniel Jacobs going the distance with GGG because he got hurt and dropped against Sergio Mora. World class fighters know when to turn it up and when the occasion comes, they usually improve and a good camp, gameplan and focus can bring out special performances.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Never gave wlad the credit he deserves but gotta give it to him. He is one of the greatest heavyweights of all time.
> 
> And as bball said we're used to seeing him dominate so easily that we forgot (or never knew) he had that dog in him, that he had the grit and heart. Today at the age of 41 he showed why he's one of the best. Nearly knocked out the future of the heavyweight division.


Agreed. This is so much like the Lennox Lewis situation though, where the great fighter never gets the credit he deserves until he retires, or is clearly finished. I remember people saying half a decade ago that we would miss Wlad when he was gone and only then would he get the props for his great career. Very glad that he's finally getting his respect, but it's just a pity it had to come from a hard loss.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Michael said:


> Agreed. This is so much like the Lennox Lewis situation though, where the great fighter never gets the credit he deserves until he retires, or is clearly finished. I remember people saying half a decade ago that we would miss Wlad when he was gone and only then would he get the props for his great career. Very glad that he's finally getting his respect, but it's just a pity it had to come from a hard loss.


Lewis and Klitschko don't get the credit the other heavies got because many times they dwarfed their competition. Lewis less so but the fact of the matter is a good big man gives a great little man lots of trouble in that ring. You can give up weight and a few inches but guys like Byrd, Chambers, Barrett, Brock, Povetkin and others had no shot at beating Klitschko who was 5 inches taller, 30+ lbs heavier and grabbing all the time.

The division suffered for the presence of the Klitschkos and to some degree, Lewis. Without them we would have seen more fights like Tua-Ibeabuchi, Povetkin-Takam, Toney-Holyfield, Peter-Barrett, etc, etc, etc. We rarely saw those fights at the top because everyone was running up against a brick wall.

The division is long overdue for a split. I'd say fairly 20lbs and a 6'2" guy has no business in the ring with a 6'7" guy. Yeah, even if once in awhile the former can smash the latter.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

HumansSuck said:


> Lewis and Klitschko don't get the credit the other heavies got because many times they dwarfed their competition. Lewis less so but the fact of the matter is a good big man gives a great little man lots of trouble in that ring. You can give up weight and a few inches but guys like Byrd, Chambers, Barrett, Brock, Povetkin and others had no shot at beating Klitschko who was 5 inches taller, 30+ lbs heavier and grabbing all the time.
> 
> The division suffered for the presence of the Klitschkos and to some degree, Lewis. Without them we would have seen more fights like Tua-Ibeabuchi, Povetkin-Takam, Toney-Holyfield, Peter-Barrett, etc, etc, etc. We rarely saw those fights at the top because everyone was running up against a brick wall.
> 
> The division is long overdue for a split. I'd say fairly 20lbs and a 6'2" guy has no business in the ring with a 6'7" guy. Yeah, even if once in awhile the former can smash the latter.


Disagree about Lewis. Though he did have some boring fights he also had some great ones too like against ruddock, Bruno, vitali etc


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

OneTime said:


> Disagree about Lewis. Though he did have some boring fights he also had some great ones too like against ruddock, Bruno, vitali etc


All fights where height and reach were comparable. What bothers me is looking at those fights and then the fight with Tua. Abysmal and only because there is such a height and reach disparity.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Disagree about Lewis. Though he did have some boring fights he also had some great ones too like against ruddock, Bruno, vitali etc


Add to that Golota, Grant, Morrison, Briggs...he was involved in lots of exciting fights.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Strike said:


> Add to that Golota, Grant, Morrison, Briggs...he was involved in lots of exciting fights.


 The fights against holyfield although no barnburners; were also pretty decent.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

OneTime said:


> The fights against holyfield although no barnburners; were also pretty decent.


And then lower level guys like Botha were still fun to watch. Rahman II was great too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> I think people are getting carried away comparing this to the Fury fight and using that to think about a Fury v AJ fight.
> 
> Yeah Fury barely got touched in his fight with Wlad, but he barely landed as well. If he fights AJ, he's not going to freeze him up and have him gunshy, his movement is good, but it's not going to stop AJ putting it on him. He didn't have to deal with that from Wlad, and his style played a big part in that, but dealing with Joshua's offense is a different ball game. and Tyson will get roped into a firefight if the other guy is engaging like that.
> 
> ...


Great post. :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Why BBall?


I think it slowed him down too much. Wladimir looked faster than him at 41 years old. Plus I think it affected his stamina. No reason why his arms need to be that big. I think 240 or high 230's is a better weight for him


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think it slowed him down too much. Wladimir looked faster than him at 41 years old. Plus I think it affected his stamina. No reason why his arms need to be that big. I think 240 or high 230's is a better weight for him


I kind of agree.but at the same time he was so strong on the inside in round 5 when he first hurt wlad and in round 11 his power and strength again told.

I think it was a tactical decision to come in so heavy.and it worked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I kind of agree.but at the same time he was so strong on the inside in round 5 when he first hurt wlad and in round 11 his power and strength again told.
> 
> I think it was a tactical decision to come in so heavy.and it worked.


Yeah for this fight it helped. Against Wilder and Fury, I think he'll be strong enough and should favor more speed and stamina.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone else feel Wlad made a crucial mistake by not going to the body? I really thought Wlad would do some body work on Joshua, especially since the only time Joshua has ever been hurt before was from a body shot that knocked the air out of him. Really really dumb not to go to the body especially when your opponent has a tendency to be vulnerable there and is out of energy.

I guess in the end it was his own experience that sorta ended up being his downfall. He is used to being the bigger, taller guy and keeping a distance, therefore he spent the last 10 years pretty much being a Headhunter without ever really going to the body since he would always tie his opponents up and this was the fight that it caught up with him. 

Shame really, would have been a hell of a way to out imo.

PS anyone else find it strange that two of the judges has Joshua winning comfortably before the 11th? I thought it was close but clear for Wlad by that point.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

scorpion said:


> Anyone else feel Wlad made a crucial mistake by not going to the body? I really thought Wlad would do some body work on Joshua, especially since the only time Joshua has ever been hurt before was from a body shot that knocked the air out of him. Really really dumb not to go to the body especially when your opponent has a tendency to be vulnerable there and is out of energy.
> 
> I guess in the end it was his own experience that sorta ended up being his downfall. He is used to being the bigger, taller guy and keeping a distance, therefore he spent the last 10 years pretty much being a Headhunter without ever really going to the body since he would always tie his opponents up and this was the fight that it caught up with him.
> 
> ...


I had the fight a Draw at the point of the stoppage but i think 90,000 fans screaming for Joshua might have had some effect on the judges rather than corruption.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rewatching it right now. Really wish Wlad pushed harder after the 6th round knockdown. I'd love to see a rematch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

church11 said:


> Rewatching it right now. Really wish Wlad pushed harder after the 6th round knockdown. I'd love to see a rematch


Wlad obviously moved really well, but he still looked gunshy. He was afrad to throw combinations, and a huge number of his punches fell short of the mark. If he had just committed fully, he probably would have taken AJ out.

Still, credit to Joshua. He definitely earned the win. (As opposed to Fury, who basically had the fight handed to him.)


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Wlad obviously moved really well, but he still looked gunshy. He was afrad to throw combinations, and a huge number of his punches fell short of the mark. If he had just committed fully, he probably would have taken AJ out.
> 
> Still, credit to Joshua. He definitely earned the win. (As opposed to Fury, who basically had the fight handed to him.)


I didn't realize how little Wlad threw when I was watching it live.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> I didn't realize how little Wlad threw when I was watching it live.


Less than 30 punches per round.

Doesn't matter too much, most of the punches were significant.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Brilliant little video from the fight:


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

I think me will fight pulev next maybe in September or October then ortiz in the early part of next year


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Brilliant little video from the fight:


here we go, bring on the cringe

AJ train in full steam now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

scorpion said:


> PS anyone else find it strange that two of the judges has Joshua winning comfortably before the 11th? I thought it was close but clear for Wlad by that point.


Judges suspect in that fight for sure. American judge had it for Wlad and the American ring analysts scored it for wlad. I had it even in the 11th maybe Joshua ahead by 1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This fight was huge here apparently despite being on in the middle of the day in the UK. I've had multiple people mention this fight to me. 

Even my mom asked me if I saw it


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This fight was huge here apparently despite being on in the middle of the day in the UK. I've had multiple people mention this fight to me.
> 
> Even my mom asked me if I saw it


You did tell her that Tyson Fury is the real heavyweight champion right?
Did you call her a casual afterwards?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> You did tell her that Tyson Fury is the real heavyweight champion right?
> Did you call her a casual afterwards?


Lol naw, I just responded by asking her how she knew about the fight


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

For me Joshua showed the heart of a true warrior in that fight, he was getting badly outboxed and hurt with pretty much every shot that he was hit with (understandably they dont call him Dr Steelhammer for nothing) but he still had the guts to gamble and it paid off. Great stuff from both guys.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Just watched the 5th round back and Joshua took some brutal shots but he was pretty smart and slick in avoiding the most dangerous punches. He mentioned that this was something he had to do after the fight and it's more apparent now that he's said. He kept ducking down right into Wlad's right uppercut, but he had to do that to avoid the left hook as that was the money punch. Wlad's right uppercut is pathetic and very rarely brought out so he could afford to be wide open for that as long as he was ducking the left and rolling with the right hand.

He could have been hurt off that left hook in the 5th but it's hard to tell, he's a solid unit even when his legs have gone.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> This fight was huge here apparently despite being on in the middle of the day in the UK. I've had multiple people mention this fight to me.
> 
> Even my mom asked me if I saw it


It was massive here that middle aged women at work were talking about how they wouldn't mind a piece of aj :conf

I'm glad it was so huge but it brought out the idiot casuals who all of a sudden have apparently been watching boxing for the last 20 years


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

TFG said:


> Just watched the 5th round back and Joshua took some brutal shots but he was pretty smart and slick in avoiding the most dangerous punches. He mentioned that this was something he had to do after the fight and it's more apparent now that he's said. He kept ducking down right into Wlad's right uppercut, but he had to do that to avoid the left hook as that was the money punch. Wlad's right uppercut is pathetic and very rarely brought out so he could afford to be wide open for that as long as he was ducking the left and rolling with the right hand.
> 
> He could have been hurt off that left hook in the 5th but it's hard to tell, he's a solid unit even when his legs have gone.


I was more impressed with wlads slickness, I always saw manny steward making him practice shoulder rolls and weaving on the mitts but never before have I seen him use it, he was always stiff but Saturday night he was rolling with the punches, using shoulder rolls and all sorts.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> It was massive here that middle aged women at work were talking about how they wouldn't mind a piece of aj :conf
> 
> I'm glad it was so huge but it brought out the idiot casuals who all of a sudden have apparently been watching boxing for the last 20 years


Lol yeah I was getting a lot of comments about his attractiveness. If Joshua is able to clean out the division, he may reach Mike Tyson levels of popularity.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859134997600624641


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol yeah I was getting a lot of comments about his attractiveness. If Joshua is able to clean out the division, he may reach Mike Tyson levels of popularity.


Joshua might reach that level in the UK. In the USA, it's too tough because boxing have been in a nose dive. I will be extremely pleased if Joshua and Wilder end up even Tommy Morrison level of fame in the USA.

You are right about his attractiveness. Guys all over Europe already having cuckold fantasies about him.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually Joshua do have a advantage in his looks. 
I just read a African-American female forum and they had a thread about him, which is quite suprising. They love that guy and was hoping he isn't into 'light skins' lmao.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Actually Joshua do have a advantage in his looks.
> I just read a African-American female forum and they had a thread about him, which is quite suprising. They love that guy and was hoping he isn't into 'light skins' lmao.


On the Dutch girlscene forum they wondered if it could even fit.
They're also fantasizing about being thrown around and wondering if he's a good kisser.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

On Mumsnet they were discussing "Would you let Anthony Joshua rape your daughter?"


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

on Stormfront there's a thread "Anthony Joshua: would you lick up and down his shaft and suck his balls?" :conf


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Squire said:


> On Mumsnet they were discussing "Would you let Anthony Joshua rape your daughter?"


He'd never catch her. Too slow.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He'd never catch her. Too slow.


:lol:

He'd eventually wear himself out and she'd drop him like his hundreds of sparring partners


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

homebrand said:


> on Stormfront there's a thread "Anthony Joshua: would you lick up and down his shaft and suck his balls?" :conf


I made that one.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

What was the hbo team doing there?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> What was the hbo team doing there?


They showed the fight, at 11pm eastern time... :lol:

It had me confused, hearing all the Showtime talk on here, when I kept seeing previews for the fight on HBO...

They had Lampley, Roy, and Max doing commentary...Which wasn't bad

I haven't heard anybody say anything on here, so I wonder if everybody else got to see the post fight interviews with Kellerman? Joshua did good and even shook Max hand saying it was an honor to meet him, and Wlads was awesome too (he even en used "mo'fos'" in there somewhere...)

Now I would like to see what the Showtime broadcast was like. :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua might reach that level in the UK. In the USA, it's too tough because boxing have been in a nose dive. I will be extremely pleased if Joshua and Wilder end up even Tommy Morrison level of fame in the USA.
> 
> You are right about his attractiveness. Guys all over Europe already having cuckold fantasies about him.


very true. I was thinking about that comment again and realized that it may be unrealistic. I forgot exactly how popular Tyson was. In the UK like you said, I definitely think it's possible.

And I can believe the cuckcold part :lol:


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

pipe wrenched said:


> They showed the fight, at 11pm eastern time... :lol:
> 
> It had me confused, hearing all the Showtime talk on here, when I kept seeing previews for the fight on HBO...
> 
> ...


Ahh now I wanna watch the hbo feed.

Anyone got a link?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

dyna said:


> On the Dutch girlscene forum they wondered if it could even fit.
> They're also fantasizing about being thrown around and wondering if he's a good kisser.


Sorry about my alt


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He'd never catch her. Too slow.


AJ could have been an Olympic sprinter, A* level athlete :bbb

Could probably jog a comfy sub 10 whilst posing for selfies and rescuing small black children from house fires.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He'd never catch her. Too slow.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Strike said:


> Maybe, but seeing as though Wlad never even tried we don't know. I think Fury showed that he still could have outboxed Wlad, but Wlad did not even push it and throw the punches to make Fury slip them. He just stood there.


You've got to ask yourself why Wlad was gun shy in the Fury fight. It's not like he couldn't be arsed. It was Fury's movements, feints and Wlad's fear of the counter imo.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Kieran said:


> You've got to ask yourself why Wlad was gun shy in the Fury fight. It's not like he couldn't be arsed. It was Fury's movements, feints and Wlad's fear of the counter imo.


I know that, but that's not the point. He didn't bite the bullet and try. If someone freezes and does nothing, then you cannot call the other fighter's winning performance a defensive masterclass, as they simply didn't have to defend much. You can say it was a psychological masterclass if you want, but again, it is more that Wlad is not used to having someone bigger than him, who did not come forward to make it easy.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Joshua already in the gym training again. The guys head is definitely screwed on right. Impressive dedication


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anybody else think that Wlads mindset ultimately lost him this fight? He has always been vulnerable mentally if you ask me, all the time things are going his way he is fine, and he can take a decent punch, but if there is a prolonged attack on him and he gets swarmed with punches he panics and goes down, more often than not as a safety measure to avoid taking more punches, not because he has actually lost his equilibrium.

The first (5th round) and the second (11th) knockdowns I believe we're just him folding mentally before physically, rewatch the SamPeter fight and it's the same thing, it's almost like he goes down as a chance to reset and get into his rhythm. You stick a Chavez or Mayweather mentality in his head and I think he would have half the career knockdowns he has and would have nicked this fight.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Does anybody else think that Wlads mindset ultimately lost him this fight? He has always been vulnerable mentally if you ask me, all the time things are going his way he is fine, and he can take a decent punch, but if there is a prolonged attack on him and he gets swarmed with punches he panics and goes down, more often than not as a safety measure to avoid taking more punches, not because he has actually lost his equilibrium.
> 
> The first (5th round) and the second (11th) knockdowns I believe we're just him folding mentally before physically, rewatch the SamPeter fight and it's the same thing, it's almost like he goes down as a chance to reset and get into his rhythm. You stick a Chavez or Mayweather mentality in his head and I think he would have half the career knockdowns he has and would have nicked this fight.


On point. His chin isn't even really that bad imo, he just mentally crumbles. No boxer could take 12 rounds of Samuel Peter and 11 rounds of Joshua if they had a bad chin but the guy just panics and goes into a shell. Fuck if he had his brothers Vitali's mental toughness, then Wlad would be a top 5 All time heavy easily, maybe even top 3.


----------

